# More Vape Hate...



## Clouder (17/2/16)

http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/20...eds-of-immune-system-genes-regular-cigs-dont/


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Clouder said:


> http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/20...eds-of-immune-system-genes-regular-cigs-dont/


yeah, @Jakey posted last night.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-myth-busting.t5395/#post-326772



blujeenz said:


> Nope, but it has a large element of hogwash to it.
> Basically talking about stuff the average joe cant see and then pushing the scare button.
> In a compromised immune system you will experience illness as any HIV+ individual not on ARV meds can attest.
> First on the scene is usually the good old common and garden variety colds and flu.
> ...


----------



## Greyz (17/2/16)

I call BS on this article. I have been stinkie free for 10 weeks tomorrow and have never felt healthier.
Since quitting my weight has dropped a few kilo's, my taste has improved and my sex drive has hit a whole new level.
If vaping is so bad for you and the cause then I'm sorry but I'll continue vaping as I'm loving the "side effects"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

